# Façon Bollywood ...



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Voil&#224; chers tous, je tenais &#224; vous pr&#233;senter ... mon &#339;uvre 

&#192; vous de jouer dialoguistes en herbe exprimez-vous !


----------



## Freelancer (12 Octobre 2005)

c'est curieux, il m'a semblé voir un fil identique il y a deux jours, et un autre encore deux jours avant...


----------



## chroukin (12 Octobre 2005)

Lol court mais marrant


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2005)

Qu'on lui arrache les couilles !!!!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est curieux, il m'a semblé voir un fil identique il y a deux jours, et un autre encore deux jours avant...



Oui faut arrêter d'ouvrir des fils comme ça !


----------



## Freelancer (12 Octobre 2005)

Qu'on lui arrache son cafsque!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2005)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=47731


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

bon et oh vous autres là allez au boulot au lieu de se la jouer "je critique facile, déjà vu et gnagnagna", non mais oh ! :hein: 

Euh Sonny tu peux toujours essayer mais... tu vas avoir du mal


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2005)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=47739

.....     :rose: 

(Bassou   )


----------



## Freelancer (12 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon et oh vous autres là allez au boulot au lieu de se la jouer "je critique facile, déjà vu et gnagnagna", non mais oh ! :hein:
> 
> Euh Sonny tu peux toujours essayer mais... tu vas avoir du mal



Je vous fait la redif 



			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> un de plus
> 
> on pourrait demander à fusionner les deux fils, non?



Enfin, les trois fils maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Octobre 2005)

Occupez vous de vos fesses les apprentis modos !

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=47812


----------



## Malow (12 Octobre 2005)

petite contribution...

Edith m'a dit que j'ai raté.... 

j'en refais un....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Je vous fait la redif
> Enfin, les trois fils maintenant


 ok ben je ne les avais pas vus  je pensais que tu parlais d'autres forums 

Bon ben y'en à qui vont pas être super contents :rose: (hey pssssiiit et si on disait rien ?  )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> petite contribution...
> 
> Edith m'a dit que j'ai raté....
> 
> j'en refais un....


ben non  je l'ai vu :hein: 
mais bon tu peux en faire tant que tu veux


----------



## Malow (12 Octobre 2005)

allez... 

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=47859


----------



## jpmiss (13 Octobre 2005)

Reblotte et dix de der


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48409


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=47739
> 
> .....     :rose:
> 
> (Bassou   )



 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Pas mal les petits derniers !    

Tiens ce matin y'&#224; de nouveaux extraits :love: 

Piaf : attention derri&#232;re-toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

Un deuxième pour la route :

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48456


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

Je ne le referai plus promis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2005)

allez, c'est ma tourné...

Toute en finesse cette fois encore...  

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48529


----------



## Nicky-Rack (13 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Voilà chers tous, je tenais à vous présenter ... mon ½uvre
> 
> À vous de jouer dialoguistes en herbe exprimez-vous !





ho ! Oui!!! c'est drole! bravo! 

nkrk:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> allez, c'est ma tourné...
> 
> Toute en finesse cette fois encore...
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48529



Un autre ! Un autre ! Un autre ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> allez, c'est ma tourné...
> 
> Toute en finesse cette fois encore...
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48529


  

j'adore cet extrait .. d'ailleurs Lo m'avait envoyé sa version ..mais euh la charte tout ça :rose: 

 dommage parce que c'est très drôle


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2005)

certains mettent un tigre....... dans leur moteur...

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=48623

  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

L'identité des trois suspects reste confidentielle  
Hum ! :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> L'identité des trois suspects reste confidentielle
> Hum ! :mouais:


J'ai reconnu les lunettes de SM, mais il s'est rasé la moustache pour qu'on ne le reconnaisse pas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2005)

La blague indienne du jeudi :
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=49493

Question de taille :
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=49532


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

Rester vivant, rester vivant, ah ah ah rester vivant!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

Alors, heureuse?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

chaleur!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Inspiré ce soir jp !  




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rester vivant, rester vivant, ah ah ah rester vivant!


Celui-là j'adore sa façon qu'il a de secouer la (pauvre) fille ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là j'adore sa façon qu'il a de secouer la (pauvre) fille ! :mouais: :hein:



Oooorangina! Secouez moi! moi!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

Tu aime les hommes qui ont du poil sur la poitrine?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

Faut pas parler trop vite ...


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

L'ashratt bon dieu, l'ashratt...


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

à ce propos...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> à ce propos...


   

jpmiss je suis toujours fan ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2005)

Suplice de l'iPod.


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2005)

fumer ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

La vengeance des sous-titrés

Grippe aviaire

Dernières nouvelles du château


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Pauvre Roberto


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

Hmmm...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm...


:mouais: dis WebO t'es toujours fieuvreux ... non ?  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: dis WebO t'es toujours fieuvreux ... non ?  :hein:



  Nno, ça va meiux là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nno, ça va meiux là...


 

:mouais: Grrrrr



  non ch'uis sûre que ça va pas, t'as vu ta tête ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> non ch'uis s&#251;re que &#231;a va pas, t'as vu ta t&#234;te ?


Oui... Adieu. On t'aimait bien... 


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... Adieu. On t'aimait bien...
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Euh j'peux dire aurevoir avant d'être bannie ou bien ?* 


*ueh j'puex dire aurevior avnet de partri ou bein ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'peux dire aurevoir avant d'être bannie ou bien ?*
> 
> 
> *ueh j'puex dire aurevior avnet de partri ou bein ?



C'est fait... 


Saluutttt...


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

le bannissement de lorna fait le tour du monde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...
> 
> 
> Saluutttt...




message anonyme ... comment que ça se passe dans les coulisses : la vérité vraie ! 


_ ps : chouette déco Webo _


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> message anonyme ... comment que &#231;a se passe dans les coulisses : la v&#233;rit&#233; vraie !
> 
> 
> _ ps : chouette d&#233;co Webo _


Que fout Lemmy dans dans le pieux &#224; rezba?... :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> le bannissement de lorna fait le tour du monde


  aah euh je crois qu'il y à eu de le friture sur le ligne ou alors un de nous deux n'a pas un informateur fiable !


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Si, j't'assure


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Et ça barde !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

bon ben c'est plus mal, si, si je venais trop :rose: , tout ce temps perdu, toute cette &#233;nergie pass&#233;e &#224; cliquer &#224; droite &#224; gauche ...je vais pouvoir la ... :hein: la heuuu ... recycler ouais voila la recycler dans ...  dans des trucs utilles de chouettes trucs quoi.


En conclusion merci Webo je suis s&#251;re que tu me rends service ...je signe o&#249;??? 

Comment ?  on me demande pas mon avis ??????? 

Ah ...ben ok :rose:


Ciaooooooo 

_ps : tiens fait beau aujourd'hui &#231;a tombe plut&#244;t bien 

pps : euh Starmac tes phrases sont trop longues  
_


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pps : euh Starmac tes phrases sont trop longues


C'est mieux comme ça 

Allez, reviens Lorna.

J'te connais pas, mais, reviens

_Reviens, on va vivre la main dans la main
C'est écrit sur les murs de la vie
C'est écrit c'est certain je l'oublie_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas parler trop vite ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

Oui, reste Lorna.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Ah tiens je peux poster 

Pas mal les derniers films    (et merci :rose: )

Je vais voir s'il y à du nouveau sur leur site :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2005)

petite d&#233;prime du bar !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> petite déprime du bar !


     

hum

:mouais: oui bon hein bon !  :hein: 

 rien à voir :  vous prendez bien des cacahuuuuètes , non ?


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2005)

et c'est tellement vrai !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

Points disco (pas très fin, j'en conviens).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Points disco (pas très fin, j'en conviens).


:mouais: Sonny, je sais qu'c'est toi ... :mouais: 
Ah non bon :hein:


Hum sinon ... j'aurais voulu être une artiiiiiiiste ... lalalalalalalaaalalaaaaaa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Sonny, je sais qu'c'est toi ... :mouais:
> Ah non bon :hein:
> 
> 
> Hum sinon ... j'aurais voulu être une artiiiiiiiste ... lalalalalalalaaalalaaaaaa



Sauf erreur de ma part, Sonnyboy ne fait que dans le poil de cul.  

Sinon, excellent le petit film, comme d'habitude.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur de ma part, Sonnyboy ne fait que dans le poil de cul.


[mode jmelapète ON]   c'est pas comme ça qu'on parle à une déesse [mode jmelapète OFF]

[mode onpeuttoujoursrêver ON] oui bon hein ça va hein :mouais: [mode onpeuttoujoursrêver OFF]



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, excellent le petit film, comme d'habitude.


[mode normal] merci:rose:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2005)

Ah ah ah.


----------



## N°6 (18 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah.



Mouarf !  :love:  

Devinez qui je vois hier soir au Macumba Club ?


----------



## N°6 (18 Octobre 2005)

Salaud de Pion !


----------



## N°6 (18 Octobre 2005)

Un ptit dernier


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2005)

Coupé au cirage.


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2005)

La d&#233;esse a ses raisons...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

Revenons à nos moutons.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2005)

l'apprentissage du SuperMod&#233;rateur par des Admins

coucou O !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> l'apprentissage du SuperModérateur par des Admins
> 
> coucou O !


   

Euh ça commence si tôt  les inscriptions se font où ?


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

tu me sembles bien sure de toi...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2005)

Dallas, ton univers impitoya-a-ble


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2005)

Tappe dans tes mains!


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

la revanche de la fille casfqu&#233;e


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2005)

Découvert ce fil ce soir, une merveille 

Le pire c'est qu'en général les textes fonctionnent avec tout les films


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la revanche de la fille casfquée



Quel talent cette Lorna, encore mieux que Wonderwoman, tout ça, sans supers pouvoirs


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2005)

Tache rouge


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

le corbeau masfqu&#233;


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

Super-Modo !


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

al&#232;m est un tyran malfaisant !


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Super-Modo !




et et SuperSaintMaclou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2005)

Petit papa noël

Groland Telecom

La musique

Gloire à Lorna !


----------



## N°6 (20 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le corbeau masfqué



Dans la série "Lettres à Amok", un document d'archives.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la revanche de la fille casfquée


 Mais on tu sais bien que j'ai beaucoup de respect pour les personnes âgées 

Sinon de super films  (enfin on y parle un peu trop d'une certaine Lorna :mouais: :rateau: :rose: )

J'en ai mal aux joues d'avoir ri   
Je vais voir la livraison du jour 


et euh Teo ... à toi de jouer !


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2005)

Je mm'y attelle ce midi !


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

1ère partie

2ème partie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui cela peut-il bien être, bon sang ??
> 
> :affraid:
> :mouais:



:hein: non là franchement je vois pas ... euh la moitié du forum ? :rateau:   



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> 1ère partie
> 
> 2ème partie



 ouais pareil le coup d'la piscine là je sentais l'embrouille dans l'intrigue !
Ben on vote où pour la suite ?  



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Je mm'y attelle ce midi !


 waouu le décalage horaire c'est traitre ! 

Très fashion


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Très fashion



Excellent !!!


----------



## jahrom (20 Octobre 2005)

Désolé... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


  hey mais je r&#233;alise l&#224; ... waouuu il te ressemble vach'ment le mister boucles !!!  

J'avais pas remarqu&#233; enfin il manque le petit bouc l&#224; sur le manton ... la coupe de cheveux c'est presque &#231;a ... 


Jahrom  un peu d'tenue voyons


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Flaque Party&#169;, la revanche.


 :hein: oui hein bon d'abord, c'est vrai !!! 

_Ce petit extrait a beaucoup de succ&#232;s, je sais pas pourquoi 


Euh sinon comme &#231;a en passant (tiens il avait un casfque lui aussi )

Edit : grill&#233;e &#224; cause d'une cl&#233;mentine &#224; peler !  
_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Ah je l'avais oublié celui-là *depuis le temps*  


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hé !
> Un truc rigolo !...
> 
> Vous changez certains chiffres au hasard, pour tomber sur des films de parfaits inconnu(e)s !
> ...


 Pas mal ce petit jeu, j'ai voulu jouer, euh les 3 films trouvés je ne peux pas les poster ici ...  la charte tout ça :hein:

Edit : Succès international


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là il est pas mal !!


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: je rêve où on a tapé le même nombre ? 

[mode parano ON] :hein: tu l'as cachée où la caméra ??? :mouais: [mode parano OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Y a un fluide entre nous, &#231;a fait deux ans et demi que je te le r&#233;p&#232;te..._


Glacial le Fluide ?   n'est-&#169;e pas ? 

_ je pr&#233;cise que j'ai &#233;dit&#233; apr&#232;s parce que hum :rose: je me relis pas :rose:

Bon je laisse aussi la place aux autres ... il doit &#234;tre pas loin de midi l&#224; sur la lune non ? 
_


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

Haaa ces couleurs !!!  


Bombay c'est loin de Denfert ?


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

narfffff !!!


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Haaa ces couleurs !!!
> 
> 
> Bombay c'est loin de Denfert ?




Lumai : tout le monde va savoir ensuite qu'on se voit souvent hors-forum et en plus, tout le monde connaitre ma vie EXACTE hors-forum... 

je me rends compte que...
























































tu as tout révêlé !          :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  :rose:


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

une p'tite pi&#232;ce m'sieurs dames !


----------



## lumai (20 Octobre 2005)

:affraid:

Argh ! :sick:
C'est vrai....
Mais ça te va bien ces couleurs-là t'inquiète ! 

Et puis promis, si la somme est conséquente, je saurai me taire au sujet _du reste_...


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2005)

je l'avais fait hier soir...    


*à propos de...*


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2005)

Désolé pour le décalage horaire, Lorna 

Voilà voilà 



*c'est par ici...*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

Constipation

Incompréhension


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Yeeeeees !    

Un p'tit tour ici le matin, rien de tel ! :love:

 Le facteur est passé, je rrrrépète le facteur est passé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Yeeeeees !
> 
> Un p'tit tour ici le matin, rien de tel ! :love:
> 
> Le facteur est passé, je rrrrépète le facteur est passé



C'est pas beau la délation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

Autodérision


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

le corbeau casfqu&#233; a des sousfcis de souf-titrage


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

Modooooo, ton univers impitoyaa-aaabbleeeee


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de lire tout ce tradada, merci à tous, j'ai passé un bon moment.

un petit pour la route


----------



## I-bouk (23 Octobre 2005)

Je sais ! c'est pas un humour fin du tout http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=99801


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Octobre 2005)

un petit café?


----------



## I-bouk (23 Octobre 2005)

Bof...


----------



## Imaginus (23 Octobre 2005)

Menage !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2005)

Exclusion mal digérée

Pari gagné


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Ah, les filles ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

Jean-Claude Dus à Bombay


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

Ça faisait un p'tit moment que je n'étais pas passée :rose:

Super 

Je n'étais pas particulièrement inspirée par les extraits déjà vus et revus ... alors bon je me confie un peu  C'est bien aussi l'après-midi :rose:


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2005)

Hum,... &#231;a sent la fourberie...

d&#233;masqu&#233;e...


----------



## I-bouk (24 Octobre 2005)

Apple Vs Sony


----------



## I-bouk (24 Octobre 2005)

Aller un  Autre


----------



## Imaginus (24 Octobre 2005)

Travolta indy


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

un petit que j'ai fait pour une copine


----------



## I-bouk (24 Octobre 2005)

Allez un  nouveau


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

c'est pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2005)

Autodérision n°2


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Autodérision n°2



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Impossible d'y échapper !!
> 
> :affraid:




:mouais:





  C'est la nuit qu'on Rêve...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2005)

Scène de ménage chez Roberto Vendez


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

heu, non rien ...


----------



## I-bouk (26 Octobre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> heu, non rien ...



c'est chiant ca : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Jean-iMarc.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Octobre 2005)

Ca rigole plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2005)

Le nouveau Cecil Billet de Mille ! 

Et le dernier thriller des fr&#232;res Fogenne


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais la blague, mais sa version filmée est absolument parfaite !!
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 
Je la connaissais aussi... mais justement... je trouve que faire parler l'homme casse la chûte de la blague.
Mais elle est top cette blague en effet. 

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2005)

Tous excellents.  

Et un de plus : Comment devenir modérateur.


----------



## I-bouk (27 Octobre 2005)

C'est vraiment sympa ce post

Jeux vid&#233;o sur Mac ?


----------



## loustic (27 Octobre 2005)

Comment s'en sortir ?

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=122465

C'était pas la bonne version.

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=122653


----------



## Jean-iMarc (28 Octobre 2005)

Coutumes à la con


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

Aaah pas mal de nouveaux films là ... :love:

Par contre euh du côté du site :hein: on tourne en rond.

 les négociations sont en cours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2005)

En réalité, c'est une blonde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Il suffisait de demander.


----------



## valoriel (31 Octobre 2005)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=141762

Celui d'un pote


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Hommage


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Novembre 2005)

Je me doutais bien que MacG ne passerait pas à côté. 

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=151633

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=151729 

Je ne mets pas les miens. Pas sûr qu'on apprecie ce genre d'humour.


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bien vu, je connaissais pas...j'adore...:love:....



nan tu déconnes j'espère...  :mouais:...   



*Fusion avec Miss Lorna...  SVP.....     *​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Je me doutais bien que MacG ne passerait pas à côté.
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=151633




:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## y&b (5 Novembre 2005)

Y a de quoi en faire dire, des conneries


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Novembre 2005)

Allez un qui tienne la charte. 

_ST MORET_​


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Menage !




oublie pas les vidanges!


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> nan tu déconnes j'espère...  :mouais:...
> 
> 
> 
> *Fusion avec Miss Lorna...  SVP.....     *​





et oui, *Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiion*






​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> nan tu déconnes j'espère...  :mouais:...
> 
> 
> 
> *Fusion avec Miss Lorna...  SVP.....     *​


Hein ? :mouais: :hein:

"Discussion non spécifiée ...etc..."


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? :mouais: :hein:
> 
> "Discussion non spécifiée ...etc..."


_M'ENFIN_


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hein ? :mouais: :hein:
> 
> "Discussion non spécifiée ...etc..."




 Lorna... en fait ya un pas très futfut qui venait d'ouvrir un fil avec ton idée...  :mouais:...  et j'ai donc suggéré de fusionner avec le Tien....  ... 

Mais je crois que le fusioneur s'est gourré... :rateau:... il n'a pas mis le bon auteur.. ...


*Faudrait d'ailleurs que ce fil redevienne celui de LOrna..*.  :rose:     :love:


SVp les Fusionneurs au taf...!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

D'accord, je comprenais pas du tout :rose::hein:  je me croyais dans la quatrième dimension 
On dirait que les choses sont rentrées dans l'ordre ! siffle: )

 Et puis Fusion avec Lorna  euh non pas par suprise hein :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna... en fait ya un pas très futfut qui venait d'ouvrir un fil avec ton idée...  :mouais:...  et j'ai donc suggéré de fusionner avec le Tien....  ...



Il ne s'appellerait pas Régis par hasard ?


----------



## teo (6 Novembre 2005)

Voilà la dernière production con-fraternelle des Teo Brothers 

Chacun sa version 

Que les âmes trop sensibles s'éloignent assez pour ne plus lire les sous-titres 

J's
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=173985


Teo's
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=174076


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2005)

On joue ?

C'est comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la dernière production con-fraternelle des Teo Brothers
> 
> Chacun sa version


Aaaah       super ! 


_ps : pssiiiit ici c'est le coin du rugby ...  no no no j'dis ça comme ça ! 
du basket aussi, comme ça y'en à pour tous les goûts ...
_


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2005)

Ben, à tout vous dire, mon frère est accro...

Il a pondu le film suivant en cachette dans mon dos 

Il était pas comme ça avant, je vous jure  :love:

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=179116

















[Mode inquiet ON] Vous pensez qu'il faut que j'en parle à sa femme ?  [/Mode inquiet OFF]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

Optic 2000


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

The decline and fall of the Stook


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> The decline and fall of the Stook



Pauvre Stook !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> The decline and fall of the Stook




héhéhéhéhé.....
je voyais quand meme Benjamin plus jeune, mais tu vas faire plaisir a Rezba, il se sentira revivre avec tous ces cheveux...


----------



## Grug2 (8 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.

[private] soluce 2  [/private]


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2005)

MIAM !  MIAM !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2005)

Les malheurs de François B. version "Les guignols de l'info" (je sais, on a dit "pas de politique" ).


----------



## teo (10 Novembre 2005)

Excellent Roberto ! :love: 

_Sinon, désolé Roberto, ils nous ont sucré le clip qu'on avait peaufiné hier sans l'enregistrer... il devrait pas tarder à revenir 

... si si, Teo et Roberto, dans le même film, c'est possible aussi _



En attendant, les dernières productions du Brother...


http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/play.php?id=188078


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2005)

Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

mais c'est que j'avais pris vachement de retard par ici ! 

Super films !


----------



## Grug2 (10 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2005)

Suspense insoutenable !!!!!!!!

VENGEANCE


----------



## Grug2 (10 Novembre 2005)

la tehon de la jungle


----------



## Jean-iMarc (10 Novembre 2005)

terrible, je suis mort de rire


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux !


Pareil ! 

 je passe mon tour et refile du rab de fourche au clône !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !
> 
> je passe mon tour et refile du rab de fourche au clône !



Pareil également.      

+ 1 film pas drôle du tout.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pareil également.
> 
> + 1 film pas drôle du tout.




lol


----------



## y&b (11 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pareil également.
> 
> + 1 film pas drôle du tout.


C'est vrai qu'il est pas drôle du tout, mais ça m'a bien fais rire quand même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Novembre 2005)

A quoi pensez-vous ? A la même chose que vous, gros dégueulasse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Il à tiré sur la corde une fois de trop !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il à tiré sur la corde une fois de trop !


:love: :love: :love:   



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## Grug2 (12 Novembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## y&b (12 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


je sais c'est dur, mais le monde ignore les intermédiaires ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il à tiré sur la corde une fois de trop !




Superbe oeuvre d'art à base de casseroles dans ton bureau !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2005)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Superbe oeuvre d'art à base de casseroles dans ton bureau !



C'est le bureau de DJ, pas le mien !


----------



## loustic (12 Novembre 2005)

Je vous l'ai déjà dit...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2005)

Lucide


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2005)

C'est à peine croyable...


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

Tout a commencé vendredi soir. Je ne vous dirais pas comment j'ai pu me procurer ces images, mais certains feraient bien de s'inquieter   

_Il faut regarder les trois films dans l'ordre   


et dîtes-moi ce que vous en pensez!_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)




----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout a commencé vendredi soir. Je ne vous dirais pas comment j'ai pu me procurer ces images, mais certains feraient bien de s'inquieter
> 
> _Il faut regarder les trois films dans l'ordre
> 
> ...


Rien


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2005)

Mise en place d'une cellule de soutien psychologique...


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rien


C'est de la provacation, ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout a commencé vendredi soir. Je ne vous dirais pas comment j'ai pu me procurer ces images, mais certains feraient bien de s'inquieter
> 
> _Il faut regarder les trois films dans l'ordre
> 
> ...




Valo, tu vis dangereusement !


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout a commencé vendredi soir. Je ne vous dirais pas comment j'ai pu me procurer ces images, mais certains feraient bien de s'inquieter
> 
> _Il faut regarder les trois films dans l'ordre
> 
> ...



Rezba, il a trop de cheveux...


----------



## loustic (13 Novembre 2005)

Ils ont bouffé n'importe quoi, tout ce qu'il y avait dans le cafque...

Et ça leur est refté sur l'eftomac...  bizarre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> et dîtes-moi ce que vous en pensez!_



QUe t'es le prochain sur la liste :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> et dîtes-moi ce que vous en pensez!_



Que t'es le prochain sur la liste :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas @ 21h49 a dit:
			
		

> QUe t'es le prochain sur la liste :rateau:





			
				Finn_Atlas @ 21h50 a dit:
			
		

> Que t'es le prochain sur la liste :rateau:


Pour commencer, on notera le changement de typologie du premier mot   

Pour continuer, on mettra l'accent sur le double-post, posté à une minute d'intervalle!! j'adore  :love: :mouais: 

Et pour finir, on regardera par là


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir, on regardera par là


----------



## y&b (13 Novembre 2005)

Alors franchement bravo


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu ne dis qui est-ce qui aftique le cafque de Lorna, c'est qui le beau brun ?



Ben ... Toi, qui d'autre ? :mouais:  

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

En résumé


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Houlààààà hééé mais ça va trop vite là 

Le retard que j'ai maintenant ! :rateau: :hein: :rose:

bon ben je vais visionner la dernière grosse livraison de films ...et je reviens !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ça va te plaire, t'es dedans !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houlààààà hééé mais ça va trop vite là
> 
> Le retard que j'ai maintenant ! :rateau: :hein: :rose:
> 
> bon ben je vais visionner la dernière grosse livraison de films ...et je reviens !



On va essayer de faire un effort.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de faire un effort.


Ah ben merci iDuck c'est exactement un truc comme ça que je voulais poster !   

Bon euuuh je suis _un peu_ à la traîne là :rose: ... mais continuez comme ça :love:

*Bravo* à tous  et spécial *bravo à Valoriel* avec sa petite suite !  

 T'as d'la chance mon trident fait grève depuis deux jours !

ps : vous ne me loupez pas quand même :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On va essayer de faire un effort.



Mais on va p'têt pas y arriver ! :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon euuuh je suis _un peu_ à la traîne là :rose: ... mais continuez comme ça :love:



Ah bon. Dans ce cas...



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais on va p'têt pas y arriver ! :rateau:



C'est pas grave puisqu'on a la permission de continuer. 

PS : Vous avez vu comme je danse bien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Nouvelle tentative de freinage !



EDIT : C'est la danse des canards ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

La tentative a échoué.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La tentative a échoué.



on a droit de dire "bite" a une heure de grande ecoute...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Nan mais là, il parlait du matériel dont il dispose pour amarrer son bateau au port ! Il sous entendait qu'il n'avait qu'un petit bateau !   

_Mais nan, pas pour ranger sa petite b ... le petit bateau !_ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?... Heeeu... j'ai une idée !
> 
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:



:mouais: 

D'autres l'ont eu avant ..mais hum ...


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

sans traces


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?... Heeeu... j'ai une idée !
> 
> :rose: :love: :love: :love:



Oui mais...

Alors, en attendant...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2005)

Mon premier...​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier...​



Vivement les suivants !  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2005)

Un second...​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier...​


 :mouais: :hein:  

 c'est une honte de s'en prendre ainsi (tout le temps) à une pauvre petite diablotine ! 

Sinon pour le deuxième film de _mister meteo_ ... ça n'a pas déjà été posté ?


----------



## N°6 (15 Novembre 2005)

Alors,

Ça

vient

ces

nouveaux

extraits ?


----------



## y&b (15 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Alors,
> 
> Ça
> 
> ...


  
y'a que ça qui marche 

mais le harcèlement téléphonique, c'est pas réprimé par la loi


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> mais le harcèlement téléphonique, c'est pas réprimé par la loi



Pas à l'international, y a même des cas où c'est carrément subventionné


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

[ sscrrrrrritttttchhhh  euh 1 ... 2 humhum ]_
....

__Mesdames messieurs, nous sommes dans le regret de vous annoncer que les nouveaux extraits tant attentus ne sont toujours pas disponibles, nous vous demandons de bien vouloir nous en excuser.
En attendant notre compagnie *Lorna'Z Tradada©* vous offre cette pause de publicité, nos hôtesses passeront bientôt pour vous offrir des fraises Tagada© 

....
_ [sscrrrrrritttttchh biiiiiiiiiii rho noon Roger arrêêêêête voyons on pourrait nous voir ... faut que je distribue des fraises Tagada© ... ah euh je crois que j'ai pas raccroché [Roger] t'as pas raccroché quoi ?[/Roger] ben le haut parleur [roger] purée mais quelle àçèà'(!§èà'!(è§** %&#168;°)("ç!*-+/ù%=+  celle-là !!! [/Roger (parti loin)] ]


----------



## loustic (15 Novembre 2005)

Bravo Lorna, ils l'ont bien mérité.

Au moins tu n'es pas colgateuse...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour le deuxième film de _mister meteo_ ... ça n'a pas déjà été posté ?



Si. J'en ai déjà fait un dans le même genre. Mais bon, Dos Jones a une excuse : il débarque. Et il n'a sûrement pas eu envie de se coltiner tous les films depuis le début. Et ça se comprend.  




			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Alors,
> 
> Ça
> 
> ...



  :love: :love: :love:     

Je crois que tu mérites la palme d'or du meilleur film.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu mérites la palme d'or du meilleur film.



NAN ! C'est le 7 d'or du meilleur *feuilleton* qu'il mérite. Avec sa production, TF1 et ses séries à deux balles peut aller se rhabiller !  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

On s'engueule.

Ca gêne les voisins.

Le proprio est prévenu.

Il ne peut rien faire alors on préfère partir.


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2005)

On s'améliore, on s'améliore... toujours plus de créativité chez les persévérant-es, c'est impressionnant ! 


_Purée, faut demander à WebO de nous ramener des dvd de son séjour...
Pourquoi le site ne marque pas les crédits du-des film-s proposé-s ? au moins on aurait retrouver nos personnages récurrents  _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On s'améliore, on s'améliore... toujours plus de créativité chez les persévérant-es, c'est impressionnant !
> 
> 
> _Purée, faut demander à WebO de nous ramener des dvd de son séjour...
> Pourquoi le site ne marque pas les crédits du-des film-s proposé-s ? au moins on aurait retrouver nos personnages récurrents  _


Tout à fait d'accord  bravo à tous !!! 

Le seul extrait que j'ai reconnu, c'est la scène du baiser, il est tiré du film "Monsoon Wedding" ou "Le mariage des moussons" un film drôle, dépaysant ...bref une comédie dramatique mêlant tradition indienne et vie moderne, ça donne envie de danser à certains passages  et les couelurs sont ... :love:

T'as pas tort, pourquoi on n'a pas dit à Webo de nous ramener tout un stock ... webo si tu nous lis 

_ps : je voulais pas vexer Dos Jone ... :rose: _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur le terrain portons l'action... !



Pas de politique !!!


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur le terrain portons l'action... !





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique !!!



Mouahaha !  :love:  Excellent !

Sinon, merci pour vos encouragements, :rose: mais je sais pas trop comment je vais pouvoir gérer... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mouahaha !  :love:  Excellent !
> 
> Sinon, merci pour vos encouragements, :rose: mais je sais pas trop comment je vais pouvoir gérer... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certes, méditons sur les réflexions de notre ami, frappées aux coins du bon sens et de la sagesse populaire.



C'est ça : méditons.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2005)

Sale temps...​


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2005)

On n'aurait jamais pu croire une chose pareille...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur le terrain portons l'action... !


 mais je reconnais l'endroit, c'est pas loin de chez José ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On n'aurait jamais pu croire une chose pareille...



 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Houston, on a un problème.

Houston, on a toujours un problème.

Houston, qu'est-ce que vous foutez, bordel ?

Houston, on n'a plus de problèmes (enfin, presque).


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2005)

Sans prétention...​


*Message vBulletin*
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.


----------



## N°6 (17 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Houston, on a un problème.
> 
> Houston, on a toujours un problème.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sans prétention...​



Roberto ne va pas être content.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

On en connait pas l'auteur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> On en connait pas l'auteur !



Non. Mais certains savent qui c'est.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Assez radicales, je dois dire


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2005)

le salaud...​


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2005)

Il va pas s'en tirer comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

c'est pas bientôt fini oui ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Assez radicales, je dois dire



Nan, t'as pas compris.    

Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave. Et pour détendre l'atmosphère, je vous propose d'aller au cinéma. Au choix : Astérix en Inde ou le premier film porno politiquement correct.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2005)

Un scoop...​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un scoop...​



Quel scoop !  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

Les témoins


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un scoop...​


J'ai la berlue !

Le moustachu ne serai-il pas plutôt ... Comment ? J'ai oublié son pseudo !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la berlue !
> 
> Le moustachu ne serai-il pas plutôt ... Comment ? J'ai oublié son pseudo !



Supermoquette ? Mais alors, il y aurait erreur sur la personne ou Lorna est polygame !


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Supermoquette ? Mais alors, il y aurait erreur sur la personne ou Lorna est polygame !


Nan nan c'est bien lui, mais y s'est mis une fausse moutache pour ne pas être reconnu à Bombay...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les témoins



Chouette, on va faire la fête !


----------



## Grug2 (18 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas bientôt fini oui ?


 Faut utiliser les armes adéquates


----------



## elKBron (18 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Faut utiliser les armes adéquates


comme Sheila... puisque Sheila, elle adequate... hum... desole...


----------



## N°6 (18 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Faut utiliser les armes adéquates



Mmhhpfffprrpffff !   :love:


----------



## loustic (18 Novembre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> comme Sheila... puisque Sheila, elle adequate... hum... desole...


Elle est même un peu haddock sur les bords !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Faut utiliser les armes adéquates



Coup de théâtre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2005)

Mézalor !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Roberto l'avait mauvaise.


----------



## Grug2 (21 Novembre 2005)

Debutants !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Debutants !


Cause toujours, mon lap ... euh ...poiscaille, pendant ce temps là, y a de l'action !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Bon à c'que je vois ... on s'amuse bien par ici ! :hein: :mouais:

J'en ai une vie sentimentale plus que trépidante avec vous  :rateau: 

 laissez ma vie privée tranquille :style: hop lunettes noires désormais je sortirai incognito ! 



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Faut utiliser les armes adéquates



Ah ben ouais, c'est une bonne idée ça ! Merci Grug2 

_et si je puis me permettre : c'est réciproque  _



			
				Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Debutants !


 
 C'est pas tout à fait faux  

(Sinon bravo à tous mais ... :hein: ouais ouais c 'est pas mal quand même  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Debutants !



Alors là, mon vieux, t'as tout faux : Lorna aime les canards.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon à c'que je vois ... on s'amuse bien par ici ! :hein: :mouais:
> 
> J'en ai une vie sentimentale plus que trépidante avec vous  :rateau:
> 
> laissez ma vie privée tranquille :style: hop lunettes noires désormais je sortirai incognito !



Ne te plains pas : te voilà devenue l'héroïne d'un nouveau feuilleton, "Les feux de Lorna".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hélas...


 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, mon vieux, t'as tout faux : Lorna aime les canards.



Hey dites oh là hein bon  :hein: ... :mouais:
J'embrasse pas aufssi fafilement faut pas croire, et fpuis en plus f'aime pas les fbarbus, fes poils fa fe colle aux fdents fé fpas fprafique ! :rateau:



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ne te plains pas : te voilà devenue l'héroïne d'un nouveau feuilleton, "Les feux de Lorna".



Et il est où le salaire mirobolant ????? 

Parce que bon je veux bien qu'on étale ainsi ma vie publique improbable mais bon faut des compensations j'attends donc !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :Et il est où le salaire mirobolant ?????
> 
> Parce que bon je veux bien qu'on étale ainsi ma vie publique improbable mais bon faut des compensations j'attends donc !



Attends ... On fait ta promotion (bénévolement, tu noteras), on te propulse au firmament de la gloire, on fait en sorte que Spielberg, Lucas, les frères Cohen, John Woo, et pleins d'autres se battent comme des chiffonniers pour t'avoir dans leurs films, et tu voudrais du fric en plus ! Là, moi, j'dis qu't'as un truc qui tourne pas rond sous l'casfque ! c'est nous, qui attendons tes subsides ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Attends ... On fait ta promotion (bénévolement, tu noteras), on te propulse au firmament de la gloire, on fait en sorte que Spielberg, Lucas, les frères Cohen, John Woo, et pleins d'autres se battent comme des chiffonniers pour t'avoir dans leurs films, et tu voudrais du fric en plus ! Là, moi, j'dis qu't'as un truc qui tourne pas rond sous l'casfque ! c'est nous, qui attendons tes subsides ! :mouais:


Au firmament de la gloire ? non mais je rêve :mouais:

 que des rôles de seconde classe, je suis juste bonne à embrasser ou à rire bêtement ... à la limite le rôle où je lance mon regard noir N°12 ... :hein: ouais à la limite limite, sinon c'est pas folichon!
Ah si y'en à un où y'à de l'action : quand je coupe la corde (avec un canif ridicule  mais bon l'accessoiriste était stagiaire (ouais j'avais demandé un sabre et m'étais entraînée pour faire une figure genre karatékajet'enmetspleinsleszieux, mais l'autre nigaud n'a rien compris !  ) ...

Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir un appel de Lynch avec ce genre de promo... mais plutôt celui d'un réalisateur d'un "autre genre" ! :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûre d'avoir un appel de Lynch avec ce genre de promo... mais plutôt celui d'un réalisateur d'un "autre genre" ! :sick:



Remarque, t'aurais un profil intéressant pour un remake de "Devil in miss Jones" ... Nan, j'déconne, mais c'était tellement tendu comme perche


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il faut parfois savoir s'adapter...
> 
> :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein:



Rien n'est perdu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2005)

Ben pourquoi ?      

Enfin, en attendant, ça n'avance plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

Et Roberto commence à craquer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

L'espoir renait !


----------



## Grug2 (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> L'espoir renait !


un suspens insoutenable&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> un suspens insoutenable?




Et ça va pas en s'arrangeant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

Ce petit intermède


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce petit intermède



arrfff ©


----------



## Grug2 (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est pour aujourd'hui ou bien&#8230;


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (24 Novembre 2005)

en passant&#8230;


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

pinaise, un poisson..... 

[edith] a non, deux poissons....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2005)

Ca urge !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2005)

Faudrait peut-être lui écrire.


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ]Grugette a dit:
			
		

> en passant?



Bienvenue Grugette

Euh... tu n'aurais pas collé le mauvais url par hasard?   

A.


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (24 Novembre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue Grugette
> 
> Euh... tu n'aurais pas collé le mauvais url par hasard?
> 
> A.


oups desolée je debute  
en passant&#8230;
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

J'ai bien aimé "le bruit d'avion"  ... Mais je sais pas si le chef d'orchestre qui dirige la musique du film ... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je veux mon feuilleton !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

Feuilleton d'iDuck - Premier, unique et dernier épisode


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Tu vas voir ta gueule à la récré !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

T'avais pas du mettre tes lunettes !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

Fais gaffe : la sénilité te guette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Prends ça dans les den ... euuh ... dans le bec !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Halte aux faussaires, voici la traduction officielle !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Pizza 30

Pizza 31

Pizza 32

Pizza 33

Pizza 34


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh p..., _c'est *la meilleure série*, celle-là, je me suis tapé un fou-rire !_
> :love:



Et moi, j'ai bien ri avec tes dernières créations, ainsi que celles du motard (sans rancune, *vieux* ).  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La bonne idée !
> 
> La bonne adresse !!
> 
> ...



Et c'est reparti pour un tour.   :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

J'en veux.

Ah, c'est ballot !

Et merde !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2005)

Mon 1000e message.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'ai bien ri avec tes dernières créations, ainsi que celles du motard (sans rancune, *vieux* ).  :love:




Je suis pas vindicatif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

faut assumer !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Même les anatidés floodeurs !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

La preuve, mon bon Roberto !


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voir les choses du bon côté...
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...


... ça n'en finira pas ...

... on ne s'en sortira pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

La seule solution c'est ...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tort, pourquoi on n'a pas dit à Webo de nous ramener tout un stock ... webo si tu nous lis



... j'ai pensé à vous.  Deux extraits exclusifs capturés sur place à l'arrache.  1 et 2.  

Faites en bonne usage.


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pensé à vous.  Deux extraits exclusifs capturés sur place à l'arrache.  1 et 2.
> 
> Faites en bonne usage.


C'est une révélation !

A Bombay un poste Philips et de la neige à monstre !

On vit une drôle d'époque.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pensé à vous.  Deux extraits exclusifs capturés sur place à l'arrache.  1 et 2.
> 
> Faites en bonne usage.


 Et pourquoi c'est pas sur le site de Bombay TV hein ? :hein: 



Merci Webo 

Euh sinon ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas venue par ici :rose: je dois avoir quelques pages de retard là :rose: bon dès que je retrouve mon temps (ché pas ou il est passé  ) je regarde ça : au calme !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2005)

Le commandeur fou est de retour ! :afraid:    

Pour ceux qui aurait rater les épisodes précédents, une petite rediff :

Pizza 30

Pizza 31

Pizza 32

Pizza 33

Pizza 34


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2005)

Ah ! C'est comme sur Canal plusse, y a des rediffs !   

Ah, au fait, voici la version "classique"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, voici la version "classique"



Pas mal non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Si quelqu'un à l'adresse mail de Steve ... qu'on lui montre combien on apprécie l'ergonomie de ses mises à jour ! :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (30 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon les mecs, on a réussi : on est tranquilles. _Qui commence ?_
> 
> :rose:


le fil des bee gees


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

Mon explication* à moi ...

* explication *2*_en_*1* !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Rob est le roi de la solution pratique !   





_Lorna, y aura des diablotines casfquées, sur tes ticheurtes ?_ :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pensé à vous.  Deux extraits exclusifs capturés sur place à l'arrache.  1 et 2.
> 
> Faites en bonne usage.


Bon, ben je vois que mes vidéos ne plaisent pas... Evidemment faut aller dans iMovie tout ça, c'est fatiguant...  En attendant, je vais bannir 10 jours Lorna pour pub sur les forums...


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vois que mes vidéos ne plaisent pas... Evidemment faut aller dans iMovie tout ça, c'est fatiguant...  En attendant, je vais bannir 10 jours Lorna pour pub sur les forums...



qui se colle à une programmation Flash ? moi j'ai pas les capacités 

A part ça, je me connecte jamais le bon jour pour avoir mon extrait tant attendu...
Dès que le coup de sonnette retenti sur Bombay TV retenti, merci de me booler ou m'envoyer un MP, j'ai toujours le scénar de mon film avec Roberto


----------



## Grug2 (30 Novembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> qui se colle à une programmation Flash ? moi j'ai pas les capacités
> 
> A part ça, je me connecte jamais le bon jour pour avoir mon extrait tant attendu...
> Dès que le coup de sonnette retenti sur Bombay TV retenti, merci de me booler ou m'envoyer un MP, j'ai toujours le scénar de mon film avec Roberto


 c'est celui là ?


----------



## Grug2 (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben je vois que mes vidéos ne plaisent pas... Evidemment faut aller dans iMovie tout ça, c'est fatiguant...  En attendant, je vais bannir 10 jours Lorna pour pub sur les forums...



100 fois sur le métier?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2005)

Rob, t'as parlé trop vite, on va pas pouvoir se le garder pour nous trois, ce fil !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, je vais bannir 10 jours Lorna pour pub sur les forums...


Et oh l'aut' hééé  c'est pas d'la pub ... je vends rien là (enfin pas encore  ) ... 

En fait  c'est dans rendez-vous que je devrais poster !!!

:hein: ouais mais organiser une AES questionnaire ché pas si va avoir beaucoup de succès   

pascal : non pas de diablotine, ce visu n'est pas de moi (hélàs :soupir: :doublesoupir: ) 

A teo : la prog en flash non par contre s'il faut faire une questionnaire php maintenant je peux 
Comment ça j'insiste ? :rateau: 

Et à Grug2 -->    et  attention !  :modo:

Edite Michèle :



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rob, t'as parlé trop vite, on va pas pouvoir se le garder pour nous trois, ce fil !



:hein: qu'est-ce que je disais ! non mais oh 

 c'est moi qui l'ai fait alors oh hé hein bon !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> 100 fois sur le métier?



Sur que je vais y retourner.  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et oh l'aut' hééé  c'est pas d'la pub ... je vends rien là (enfin pas encore  ) ...
> 
> En fait  c'est dans rendez-vous que je devrais poster !!!



Spéciale dédicace Lorna...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

Comment se débarasser des importuns.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sur que je vais y retourner.
> 
> 
> 
> Spéciale dédicace Lorna...


Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum
 Je ne raconterai plus mes gaffes sur le forum


:rateau: :hein:  :rose:


 ps :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2005)

Web O devrait présenter ses excuses à Lorna.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2005)

iDuck va en tater pour son impudence ! :affraid:


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2005)

Ce film est à chier !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2005)

N'est pas Geoges Pérec qui veut.


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2005)

merci pour vos différents messages les amis, je me suis bien fendu la gueule...


Allez comme les Panini, je recherche donc La Séquence du monsieur qui se fait réveiller (un certain nombre de fois par un abruti qui cherche la boucherie Sanzot...).

Si vous la voyez s'afficher un jour, vite un MP ! par email faudrait que je pense à aller activer la fonction, n'est ce pas Monsieur G ?

_PS: Roberto: pour la turlutte, faut pas pousser non plus  Tu va finir du haut en bas de l'immeuble si tu continues toi ! 
_


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2005)

Tout disparait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout disparait...



Oui, hélas !


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2005)

On en a vraiment marre de ces conneries...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

En France, tout finit par une chanson.

PS : Pardon Michel Fugain pour cette parodie lamentable. 

  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2005)

Poussière tu es, à la poussière tu retourneras !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Poussière tu es, à la poussière tu retourneras !



Et après on passera l'aspirateur.


----------



## loustic (4 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Et après on passera l'aspirateur.



...nettoyage par le vide...


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

...qui aurait pu croire une chose pareille !










Lemmy   ?    Golf   ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...qui aurait pu croire une chose pareille !
> Lemmy   ?    Golf   ?





c'est mieux que la camera cachée


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ...qui aurait pu croire une chose pareille !
> Golf   ?


Kwa, un "G" :mouais: 
[Note]Penser à bannir ce canidé là [/Note]


----------



## loustic (11 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas du baratin de canidé...


----------



## macMuppets (14 Décembre 2005)

- Dis donc, il nous cherche l'ancêtre :mouais:

- A la prochaine, il est foutu de retirer les voiles


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2005)

Un prequel sur un autre film, vu que je n'arrive pas à chopper l'autre où le gars se fait réveiller... (malgré vos messages ! je dois pas lire mes mails assez souvent  )

Un jour, j'y arriverai, c'est sûr...


Méfiez-vous, les voleurs sont partouts.


----------



## loustic (15 Décembre 2005)

macMuppets a dit:
			
		

> - Dis donc, il nous cherche l'ancêtre :mouais:
> 
> - A la prochaine, il est foutu de retirer les voiles


Au contraire il serait avantageux pour vous d'en rajouter plusieurs couches


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

Faut que je lui crée un profil au frérot (bon il a pas de Mac mais bon...) je me régale avec ses petits films de propagande 


C'est tout chaud, là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout chaud, là



Tout le monde n'est pas sensible au problème.


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2005)

*oooouuuuupsss !*


Roberto je crois que j'ai merdé *grave* sur ce coup là  



Toutes mes excuses   






pitin j'aurai mis du temps à l'faire mon film


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2005)

Alain Decaux raconte : le tombé de futal

Le tombé de futal : un geste de désespoir ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Et dire qu'il y a des gens qui croient encore au Père Noël.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Grace à la maladresse d'un nioube, notre envoyé spécial à enfin réussi à savoir quelle était l'identité secrète du père Noël. Notre reporter va maintenant chercher qui se cache derrière le Père Fouettard !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Nous venons de recevoir ce reportage de notre envoyé spécial. La nouvelle a stupéfié la rédaction !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Nous venons de recevoir ce reportage de notre envoyé spécial. La nouvelle a stupéfié la rédaction !



Mon dieu ! Qu'as-tu fais ? Fallait pas le dire !  :affraid:


----------



## loustic (27 Décembre 2005)

Les macMuppets sont égoïstes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu ! Qu'as-tu fais ? Fallait pas le dire !  :affraid:




Vous ne musellerez pas la presse !


----------



## valoriel (28 Décembre 2005)

pardon...


----------



## valoriel (28 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas de moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne musellerez pas la presse !



Pas possible !


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2005)

A tester


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> A tester



A tester également


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

La nouvelle année : l'occasion de prendre de bonnes résolutions.


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

voila concour de sous titrage de film bonbay tv.

aller je poste le mien soft pour commencé.

le flim de toys

ha oui l'url du site je suis con  ici/


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

Désolée Toys...:rateau:  mais bon Lorna ben elle l'a fait avant toi et yen a des lignes de sous titres... 



*Fusion..*..........


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

que l'on dégage se tradada alors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

En tout cas, il y a du nouveau dans les extraits !


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Magnifique ! :love:

Comment vous pensez à retourner sur ce fil...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Quelle sera sa réaction ? :affraid:

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Roberto tous les moyens sont bons comme on dit  

Ouais y'à de nouveaux extraits :love: (merci Pascal )

Mais dites-donc... vous avez été productifs quand même ..j'ai pas tout suivi moi :rose:

Piaf:



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle sera sa réaction ? :affraid:
> 
> :rateau:


 
Grillée  :rateau::hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Nephou l'a vraiment mauvaise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Mais il est déjà prêt à rebondir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On la sent perplexe dans la Camaro...
> :mouais:



Y'a de quoi, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On la sent perplexe dans la Camaro...
> :mouais:



Tss tss, rob, regarde mieux : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas une Camaro, c'est une Mustang, vu les ouvertures sur le capot, c'est même peut-être une Shelby


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2006)

Dire que je me demandais d'où venait la remonté de ce fil


tsssssssss


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

:love: Roberto :love: ???

  Jamais modo jamais   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon.
> J'arrive.



Salaud !  


:rateau: 


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

humhum ... 











_ Là on a de quoi s'amuser, merci Roberto :love:_​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

> Posté par *Nicolas Sarkosy*
> Vous avez été pris en flagrant délit d'excès d'attribution de points disco à un même menbre. Nous vous retirons 3 points sur votre permis de bouler. Il vous en reste 9.



'tain ! Il est vraiment partout celui-là.  

PS : Désolé Roberto, ce ne sera pas pour cette fois. :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2006)

Tout ça pour une simple réouverture de fil.    

EDIT : c'est pas "plastque" mais "plastique". :rose:


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça pour une simple réouverture de fil.


Et il n'a pas dit son dernier mot ! 

_Attention, certaines scènes d'une rare violence pourraient heurter la sensibilité des âmes les plus sensibles._

@+
iota

PS : un peu d'indulgence, c'est mon premier "film"


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

Magnifique ! :love:


----------



## iota (15 Mars 2006)

Merci à vous...  

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Et il n'a pas dit son dernier mot !
> 
> ...



 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

Tout est bien qui finit bien (et autre chose commence ?).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> humhum ...


 *
*_Il y à un lien caché dans le post ci-dessus_* 


*_ Hey dites ... je sais que je suis sympa (ben oui) mais bon j'en ai marre d'en prendre plein la frimousse moi  ...et puis d'abord  Nephou c'est pas du genre à gifler (lui)  )_


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [/I][/FONT][/B]_ Hey dites ... je sais que je suis sympa (ben oui) mais bon j'en ai marre d'en prendre plein la frimousse moi  ...et puis d'abord  Nephou c'est pas du genre à gifler (lui)  )_



Le prochain qui touche à ma marraine... Je lui pète la tronche :mouais: Compris ???? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Confidences autour d'un dîner ...  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Confidences autour d'un dîner ...  :love:



Oui oui C'est de moi qu'elle parle  :style: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui C'est de moi qu'elle parle  :style: :love:


 T'as raison : il vaut mieux être claire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

Coucou !     

PS : désolé Lorna d'en remettre une couche. 

EDIT : c'est "D'ailleurs, c'est moi qui produit ce film de m..." (y'a des fautes de frappe)


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Je vous avais prévenu...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2006)

Hum... :hein: 

Tiens je suis abonné à ce fil...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :hein:
> 
> Tiens je suis abonné à ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La suite...
> Ça se complique dans le genre moite...
> :hein:
> :mouais:
> :love: :love: :love:


 Tiens la danse du serpent  quand même pas si ???  



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Coucou !
> 
> PS : désolé Lorna d'en remettre une couche.


non mais ça m'apprendra à avoir un pseudo facilement casable dans les sous-titres :rateau: :hein:

Et puis frrrrrrrooouuuuck  ! 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avais prévenu...



   

 Filleule .... je suis fière de toi ! 
Dans mes bras ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Webo se serait-il trouvé une "Webotte" ?





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous avais prévenu...





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :hein:
> 
> Tiens je suis abonné à ce fil...





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

>




Alors, voyons, récapitulons depuis le début !

Quel suce pince insoutenable ...

Voyons la suite

Malheureusement la troisième bobine de ce film à disparu à jamais lors du naufrage du vaisseau amiral de la marine suisse. La vérité sera-t-elle un jour révélée au grand jour ?     

:rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quel suce pince insoutenable ...



:rateau: 

Pour y mettre fin... Voici la révélation!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :hein:
> 
> Tiens je suis abonné à ce fil...


 
Je ne faisais que passer.  ..... .... .... .. .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Juste une remarque là s'il vous plait ! :hein:


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2006)

Marraine, va falloir que t'assumes tes goûts vestimentaires...   

Mais voui moi je t'aime bien quand même :love: :love:

PS : euh tu veux que je t'envoie du chocolat suisse marraine adorée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Et voici la suite de notre passionnant feuilleton !  


  


PS : Lorna, elle te plais mieux, la robe que je t'ai mise :rose: Euuuh ... Cette robe là ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Ne te dévalorises pas comme cela sans cesse pour de fausses raisons...
> 
> :love:
> ...


    

 Mais là d'un j'hésite, ai-ce la robe ou la coiffure qui me gêne le plus ? :hein: 




			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Marraine, va falloir que t'assumes tes goûts vestimentaires...


:mouais: voilà c'est comme ça que tu traites celle qui t'a reccueillie alors que tu étais toute frêle et apeurée, fraîchement arrivée sur ce lieu de débauche, moi qui t'ai aidée, soutenue, dans les moments difffffficifles (ça c'est fquand j'fménerve :hein: ) ...

 Petite insolente va ! 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais voui moi je t'aime bien quand même :love: :love:
> 
> PS : euh tu veux que je t'envoie du chocolat suisse marraine adorée


:mouais: Ça c'est petit, tout petit, microscopique même, mais bon me semble que c'est ton truc ça 


Ah j'oubliais : arrête donc de manger ta glace comme ça si tu ne veux pas être submergée d'mp :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et voici la suite de notre passionnant feuilleton !



Les goûts et les couleurs.


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2006)

Aaarrrrgggghhhhh voilà ce que c'est d'être gourmande, je finis farcie à la glace vanille... Bon tant que vous n'y  mettez pas d'olives ça va (comprenne qui devra)   

Pas le temps de vous mettre la suite du farciçage là, tout de suite, désolée...:hein: 

 

Lorna faut pas t'énerver... C'est mauvais pour tes trapèzes


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Mais que va-t-il arriver ?


----------



## Nephou (17 Mars 2006)

On se le demande bien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> On se le demande bien


On peut plus s'amuser à faire des petits films ? 
Alors j'en fait pas un autre là parce que bon une claque déjà ça suffit hein


----------



## Craquounette (17 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> On peut plus s'amuser à faire des petits films ?



Mais mais si on pourra encore qques heure...  




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'en fait pas un autre là parce que bon une claque déjà ça suffit hein



Qui aime bien chatie bien  :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

C'est craignos.


----------

